# African tank taking shape



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, my African tank is starting to take shape, stock, rocks, some driftwood, and java fern.

I've got mostly peacocks, and a juvi frontosa for now, everyone is getting along well. Thanks to everyone who sold fish and equipment.


----------



## kf3506 (May 22, 2012)

You have some nice fish there and that driftwood is awesome.


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

What size is your tank? Looks like there's a couple mbuna in there too


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

It's a 72. 

There are two Labidochromis hongi in there, but they're not pictured. They spend their time in caves and don't bother the others.


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Isn't there a hongi in the back of the first pic?


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)




----------

